
Jeff’s Letter to the Angular Team and Community - yonibot
https://medium.com/@jeffbcross/jeffs-letter-to-the-angular-team-and-community-5367934a16c9
======
dudus
That was a brutal reading. Working at Google I had a feeling there's a feeling
of moral superiority among most people. We are led to think we are there
because we are the smartest and because we are the nicest people (googly). But
as the company grows and internal conflict and competition sparks we see
people's true face. Google is just not very well equipped to deal with that,
not management, not HR and not even the other employees.

They don't know what to do to deal with a bully and without recourse the bully
thrives, climb the ladder and cement their position.

It's a different company than it was 7 years ago. But it's also not that
different from most other companies. But the employees still believe in that
moral superiority and it will be painful to get everyone aclimated with how
things are now.

